# Rose Hair Tarantula in the Wild!



## birdspidersCH (Apr 20, 2018)

out latest video about finding Grammostola rosea in the wild, with a few surprises!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüssi said:


> out latest video about finding Grammostola rosea in the wild, with a few surprises!


You're too popular, someone else already posted your video 
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/beautiful-video-of-wild-rcf-grammostola-rosea.306461/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## birdspidersCH (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh wow that's amazing!!!!


Andrea82 said:


> You're too popular, someone else already posted your video
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/beautiful-video-of-wild-rcf-grammostola-rosea.306461/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

